# good business manors or illegal??



## bdbwtie1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Just curious what other business professionals and legal or not legal opinions are about some conflicts with an area business. 

1. Deducting pay from an employees check for items or damages they,the employer, feels at will they are responible for. 
2. If a client calls and complains for what ever reason a deduction being made from there check for the complaint.
3. Not having checks ready on pay day. ie. Owners gone on vacation, employees dont get paid till they are back. 1 day or a week late.
4. Holding and employees check because employeer feels as employee is not being a good enough Christian in their mind. weeks and counting now.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

bdbwtie1;1480028 said:


> Just curious what other business professionals and legal or not legal opinions are about some conflicts with an area business.
> 
> 1. Deducting pay from an employees check for items or damages they,the employer, feels at will they are responible for.
> 2. If a client calls and complains for what ever reason a deduction being made from there check for the complaint.
> ...


Well, I dont know for sure, but I dont think they can do item 1 or 4. Not sure about item 2, but I would suspect they cant do that either. 
Item 3 = Not sure if they are breaking any laws, but the company I work for pays twice monthly, and if that day falls on a weekend, it automaticly goes to the following monday (even with direct deposit). I pay my subs once a month and as soon as I have enough in the bank to clear their checks. Most of the time, they have their money with in the first couple of days


----------



## mulcahy mowing (Jan 16, 2006)

bdbwtie1;1480028 said:


> Just curious what other business professionals and legal or not legal opinions are about some conflicts with an area business.
> 
> 1. Deducting pay from an employees check for items or damages they,the employer, feels at will they are responible for.
> 2. If a client calls and complains for what ever reason a deduction being made from there check for the complaint.
> ...


1) Warn them and if you can't fix the problem let them go. Be a business man and suck up the loss. That is an inherent risk of what we do. Never ever would that be ok by me.

2) No you shouldn't do that, again be a business man and make it right yourself and/ or bring the employee to make it right.

3) you send a late fee if you are not paid on time why would you ever do that to an employee who you depend on. especially if its because your on vacation be a professional. Direct deposit is a good answer for this.

4) illegal they will probably be taking you to court and days later be taking all your things. be a professional.


----------



## bdbwtie1 (Jan 17, 2009)

mulcahy mowing;1480040 said:


> 1) Warn them and if you can't fix the problem let them go. Be a business man and suck up the loss. That is an inherent risk of what we do. Never ever would that be ok by me.
> 
> 2) No you shouldn't do that, again be a business man and make it right yourself and/ or bring the employee to make it right.
> 
> ...


Ok on item number 4. How do we prove this is in court? Its going on 4 weeks this check has not been seen. The party has moved on from the company and this was supposed to be there last due check. The employer says now he wants them to pray about there unchristian like behaviour (made a facebook status complaining about not getting it at 2 weeks) for 2 days and come back in(2nd trip) and apologize in person before he can have his check.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

In Canada all 4 are illegal...

Your department of labor does have some good reading though.

http://www.dol.gov/dol/topic/wages/garnishments.htm

I would ask for my money (in person) and show up prepared as to how this would turn out if he /she wants to butt heads and involve the department of labor.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I think they are all illegal. I know they are all immoral. I think you need to hire better or manage better.


----------



## bdbwtie1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Wilnip;1480055 said:


> I think they are all illegal. I know they are all immoral. I think you need to hire better or manage better.


Just to clarify this is not my business or my employees. Its a different company that is doing this to their employees of whom I am associated with.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Good. I redirect my statement to them. Lol


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I would not be working for you if you tried that sh!t on me. And your driveway will be full of snow in the morning too


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

First _Manors_ are places people live. _Manners_ refers to their social practices.

Second all are illegal and the employee(s) could be entitled to punitive awards for any improperly withheld amounts. Go to labor relations, take your proof the state will help and possibly prosecute.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I will go with #3 , #9, #10


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

basher;1480063 said:


> Second all are illegal and the employee(s) could be entitled to punitive awards for any improperly withheld amounts. Go to labor relations, take your proof the state will help and possibly prosecute.


Winner winner chicken dinner. Thumbs Up You screw with an employee, their pay, their religion, etc. you're opening up the door to the state dept of labor, and they can be downright nasty!  In MN, improperly withheld pay gets awarded by the court at double the original amount.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Does all of this still apply if the "employees" are contracted labor?? I wonder if there are parts of the story missing


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Plowtoy;1480102 said:


> Does all of this still apply if the "employees" are contracted labor?? I wonder if there are parts of the story missing


I think they would fail to met the IRS requirments for a Sub Contractor based on these two statements



bdbwtie1 said:


> 3. Not having checks ready on pay day. ie. Owners gone on vacation, employees dont get paid till they are back. 1 day or a week late.
> 4. Holding and employees check because employeer feels as employee is not being a good enough Christian in their mind. weeks and counting now.


----------



## bdbwtie1 (Jan 17, 2009)

Plowtoy;1480102 said:


> Does all of this still apply if the "employees" are contracted labor?? I wonder if there are parts of the story missing


Nope non of these employees are contracted labors. All are full time employees with years for this employer.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

bdbwtie1;1480199 said:


> Nope non of these employees are contracted labors. All are full time employees with years for this employer.


They could have a LOT of money due them if this has been going on for years


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Actually, deductions can be made from an employee's paycheck for either 1 or 2, as long as the employee has signed a form allowing the deduction and it won't reduce the employee's pay for that period below minimum wage. 

3 and 4 are very, very illegal. And stupid. And immoral. And unChristian. It isn't the employee's problem the owner is on vacation. Doesn't sound like the owner is anymore Christian than the allegations he is throwing at the employee. Tell him this isn't church. If the guy did the job, pay him. 

Not to mention, this employer is an idiot. Just asking for all kinds of lawsuits.


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

grandview;1480061 said:


> I would not be working for you if you tried that sh!t on me. And your driveway will be full of snow in the morning too


I'm with you Grandview !! I'd be the truck behind him to add more snow !! A really good company will take care of its employee's and train them to be better.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I think that is all illegal.


----------

